# Forum Rules - please read before posting



## expatforum - rules (Apr 6, 2007)

*EXPATFORUM.COM RULES*

Expatforum.com is an interactive site. Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with *respect*, and *without insult* or *personal attack*. Personal attacks will *NOT *be tolerated. Trolling on this site is not tolerated, that being deliberately inflammatory posts, and trolls will be removed from the site immediately.
Sexually explicit, racist, obscene or vulgar language, graphics or behaviour is *NOT *acceptable on this site. Should anyone use inappropriate language, engage in a personal attack, or use hate speech, their posting rights will be revoked immediately. In the same way, links to adult content, pages with links to adult content, near adult content, hate sites or messages describing anything against the law is not allowed and will be removed.
Anyone who finds a posted message objectionable should *notify a moderator immediately*, at which point we may remove the message should we deem it necessary.
Please *keep personal information personal.* Do not request personal information from other members, and similarly do not post other members personal information on the site without their permission.
Please don’t discuss moderator or admin actions in the forums. If you have a matter to discuss please pm or email us.
All posts on this site must be in *English.*Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.
Don’t post articles, news items, or copyrighted material without permission from the copyright holder. You can however post a link to the article to illustrate your point.
Do not post publicly in full or in part any pm's or emails sent to you
*Multiple user names are not allowed,* and anyone discovered having them will have their posting privileges removed.
*Do not use the forum as a place for advertising*. Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster. *Active members* (those with a 5+ post count) may display a single line link in your signature to a site that you are personally involved in. This is not a tool for advertising someone else’s site, and any links found to be doing so will be removed immediately. Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately. Premium members are allowed to post unsolicited adverts in the marketplace section only. Premium members are also allowed enhanced signatures which maybe upto four lines of text and include a promotional banner with multiple links.
Using a username, user title or avatar that is an obvious *domain name, company name, product name* *or service description *will be removed. This is out of unfair promotion considerations as well as trademark implications. Email addresses are also NOT to be used as a username. Premium members are allowed promotional avatars.
Messages posted at this site are the sole opinion and *responsibility of the poster*. You are responsible for your own posts and agree not to hold Expatforum.com liable for any messages posted. Periodically the Moderators of Expatforum.com may post comments. These comments may not necessarily reflect the opinions of Expatforum.com, or its owners.
The ExpatForum.com forum is not pre-moderated. The ExpatForum.com forum is intended to facilitate communication between registered ExpatForum.com users and the views expressed do not necessarily reflect those of the owners (MoveForward.com Ltd). The posting of defamatory or otherwise illegal comment or material, contravenes our forum policy is not allowed. Although ExpatForum.com is not responsible for comments included in this area, it reserves the right to review postings and delete them if they are not appropriate and your right to access the ExpatForum.com forum may be revoked. Members should also be aware that such activities may subject them to civil actions or criminal penalties.
In return for permitting you to use the ExpatForum.com forum you agree with ExpatForum.com that your contribution:
is your *own original work* and that you have the right to make it available to us for all the purposes specified above
is *not defamatory*
does *not infringe any applicable law* and
does not breach our abuse policy as outlined within these rules

This Website is only for use by individuals over the *age of 18*. You should not use this Website if you are under 18.
Software restrictions are placed on new members with less than 5 posts. This means new members are not allowed to post external links, use the private messaging facility, have a forum signature or a forum profile. After posting 5 good messages we upgrade members and these restrictions are lifted. 
 Posts advertising any kind of research or survey activities to members on the site are not allowed.
 Posts advertising missing persons are not allowed.


----------

